# Intermittent power on Clausing variable speed lathe



## CubCouper (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm pretty new to the machining thing. Even though I owned this lathe for about 7 years, it has been installed in my borther's shop and I'm only now getting around to using it myself. Its a mid-to-late 90's square-head 15x50 with variable speed drive, 7.5hp, 3phase wired into a 15hp rotary phase converter. It has an intermittent problem that when you engage the drive, it kicks the power out about half the time. I sometimes have to cycle through the reset and power 3-4 times to get it to start. It appears to start more reliably if the VS control is turned down. There is a 480V transformer hidden in the base with a variety of connections for various configurations and and I'm wondering if something didn't get mis-wired when the lathe was setup... anybody have any ideas on this? The lathe is in great shape, but frustrating to use because of this issue.

Rod


----------

